# My sister in law.



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I’ve done her car several time’s including machine polish, I’ve told her every time to stop going to the local car wash because all my hard work was pointless.
I eventually had enough and told her I’m not polishing it again because they won’t be any clear coat left.

The wife has just told me she sprayed it with flash multi purpose surface cleaner yesterday and hosed it off.

She said it’s come up very shiny


----------



## Sean66 (Apr 5, 2019)

I’ll have to check out Flash multi purpose, maybe it would be a good addition to my detailing collection ! Lol !


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

After all that work you put in there are two ways of looking at it.
1) Aww she’s so ditzy it’s almost cute.
2) Stoopid is as stoopid does.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Personally, I'd probably be happy enough to clean it again for her, just dont machine polish it. 

I've done this on several relatives cars that needed a proper clean. They never wash the cars themselves, and the paintwork hasnt been in great order, so I make the cars clean and shiny without reverting to any degree of correction.

Door shuts, glass, all the little books and crannies, plastics properly dressed, and all glazed and waxed. Lovely jubbly. 

Cheers

Cooks


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I’d say it’s her car and she can do what she wants. I’m guessing you polished it because you wanted to and not because she told you too. 

I wouldn’t assume the woman to be ditzy or stupid because she isn’t obsessive about cleaning her car, just doesn’t know what products to use. At least she made an attempt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Choose a good glaze :lol:

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=385615

Andy.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

garage_dweller said:


> I'd say it's her car and she can do what she wants. I'm guessing you polished it because you wanted to and not because she told you too.
> 
> I wouldn't assume the woman to be ditzy or stupid because she isn't obsessive about cleaning her car, just doesn't know what products to use. At least she made an attempt.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 She asked me to polish it so I did and she was really happy but kept going back to the car wash. She knows what washing a car entails and I've talked her through it for years, I also do her dad and brothers cars so she has no excuse.
She is ditzy and stupid.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

AndyN01 said:


> Choose a good glaze :lol:
> 
> https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=385615
> 
> Andy.


Pretty sure I heard her talking about using pledge.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

bradleymarky said:


> She is ditzy and stupid.


I think the two are mutually exclusive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Gonna need pics


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Imprezaworks said:


> Gonna need pics


Car or Sister-in-law ???


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Give you a clue and it isn't a car lol


----------



## TeddyRuxpin (Mar 7, 2016)

I mean... if she just sprayed it wish flash and hosed it off... at least it's no contact, ey?!

But yeah, best make peace with it rather than make them scared to touch their own car.... and remember not to waste your time polishing it again!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Imprezaworks said:


> Give you a clue and it isn't a car lol


She wouldn't fit in the box.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

My sister is exactly the same, although the car doesn't suffer any further damage as she doesn't wash or clean it at all. Although it gets very dirty until i take pity on it, usually gets a quick wash only now and then. Being a light pastel blue colour it does show tar pretty bad, but other areas such as the alloy wheels and exhaust have got to a point that they dont come as clean as they should anymore. I have given up with it apart from a basic wash as there is just no point, the interior is disgusting and I've never even hoovered it in the few years shes had it, I could right messages on the dash with the shear amount of dust on it. I think the only time it will get cleaned inside and out is if it ever goes up for sale, might hit the scrap heap before then with her attitude to maintenance.


----------

